# Mushrooms Please!



## theweasal (Jan 14, 2004)

I haven't had good luck getting any mushrooms for many years. I can count how many I've gotten in the last 3 years on 2 hands. I live in Holland/Zeeland. Anyone have any hints, guides, secrets, something?? My mouth yearns for saute's moral's. Thanks:corkysm55


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Dude man... if you want to, like, score some shrooms... I'd be heading down to the Columbia street area of downtown Holland... and like ask someone on a street corner man.

In reality... never been a mushroom hunter. Don't even like mushrooms. But, I am sitting here bored... so there you go.


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*Some people like 'shrooms some like carp, right waterfoul?:lol: There is a forum for morel guys, i heard they have been getting them but not sure where. Getting that info is harder then getting info from someones hot fishing spot.*


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Now is Definately the time to be looking---

M-S link now up to 9 pages:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130127


----------



## Gene Wellman (Jan 29, 2006)

I have an easy solution for moral mushroom hunting. Go to thw website of Gourmet Mushrooms: www.gmushrooms.com and purchase a kit to grow your own. I have mine stated now and hopefully will soon be harvesting my own morals.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Went today got 47 whites.:corkysm55


----------

